# Star Trek Picard: Nach drei Staffeln ist Schluss



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Nach drei Staffeln ist Schluss*

					Sir Patrick Stewart wird mit der dritten Staffel von Star Trek Picard den Kommunikator an den Nagel hängen. Das Ende sei immer geplant gewesen, heißt es. Dass der 81-Jährige keine sieben Staffeln lang den Maincast bildet, war wohl absehbar. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Nach drei Staffeln ist Schluss*


----------



## Ganjafield (28. Januar 2022)

Finde die Serie bis jetzt ganz gut auch wenn man Stewart schon anmerkt dass er keine 50 mehr ist.  Besser nur 3 Staffeln und dafür eine gute Geschichte erzählen als Irgendwann durch zu geringe Zuschauerzahlen zwangsabgesetzt zu werden. Gibt sonst auch noch die Gefahr, dass Steward mitten in den Dreharbeiten von Staffel 6 stirbt. Hoffentlich sind die zwei Staffeln noch top und der Mann wird anschließend noch 100.


----------



## Waltiturtle (28. Januar 2022)

Gut so. Lieber 3 abgeschlossene Staffeln, ein (hoffentlich) würdiges Ende und eine Serie die man sich in 10 Jahren nochmal angucken kann, als das ganze ideenlos ewig zu strecken (ja Walking Dead, du bist gemeint!)


----------



## Blowfeld (28. Januar 2022)

Die erste Staffel blieb schon arg hinter ihren Möglichkeiten und der Trailer für die zweite Staffel war auch nicht pralle. 

Ist wohl besser so....


----------



## acc (28. Januar 2022)

in dem alter kann man froh ein, wenn er die 3. staffel noch zuende drehen kann. von daher alles gut.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2022)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Die erste Staffel blieb schon arg hinter ihren Möglichkeiten und der Trailer für die zweite Staffel war auch nicht pralle.
> 
> Ist wohl besser so....


Die erste Staffel gar nicht zu ende geschaut. So bis Folge 5 oder 6 dann reichte es mir. Wurde damit gar nicht warm. Also ich habe nichts dagegen das es nur 3 Staffeln geben wird. 
Star Trek Discovery finde ich deutlich besser.


----------



## sfc (28. Januar 2022)

Drei Staffeln sind mit den aktuellen Produzenten, die Star Trek mit Unterschichtenfernsehen verwechseln, drei zu viel. Seven als pathologische Mörderin, Picard als tatteriges Hassobjekt, Folter und Hass allerorten, eine Art Trump-Föderation, umjubelte Schlächter, eine völlig stumpfsinnige und widersprüchliche Handlung. Was hat das noch mit Star Trek zu tun? Und wie viele Namen und Figuren wollen die noch durch den Dreck ziehen?


----------



## Celsi_GER (28. Januar 2022)

Schluß nach 3 Staffeln. Wären dies die 90er, wäre ich betrübt.
Hier jedoch... Gott sei Dank.
Die erste Staffel habe ich mir vollständig angetan.
Teils aus Pflichtgefühl (Picard war mal mein No. 1 Held), teils, weil es in Prime enthalten war, teils weil ich immer hoffte, dass es noch besser wird.
Und die erste Szene mit Data in der 1701-D beim Pokern war wirklich echtes Star Trek. Und dann nicht mehr. Bis Ende Folge 10 nicht mehr. Soap Fiction stattdessen.
Also habe ich mir angesehen, wie Picard zum überflüssigen Greis demontiert wurde, den alle rumschubsen. Riker: Pizzabackender Eremit mit Pocahontas als Tochter. Deanna war noch am ehesten wiederzuerkennen. Data wollte immer Mensch sein, jetzt will er tot sein. Seven: Chuck Norris Verschnitt mit Möpsen, die alles umnietet, was ihr krumm kommt. Keine Spur mehr von der sensiblen jungen Frau, die Janeway "aufgezogen" hat. Agnes Durati: Der Jar Jar Binks der Serie. Die romulanische Sackelfe mit dem Buttermesser, der kaputte Junkie... alles sooo schlecht gemacht. Auf den müden, flachen Plot, die Logikfehler, die Fremdschämmomente... da gehe ich nun nicht mehr drauf ein, da würde ich noch Stunden tippen.

Nur noch soviel: Staffel 2 mag genauso kostenlos in Prime sein, aber selbst für Geld würde ich mir nicht anschauen, wie Kurtzman auch noch Q und Guinan in Grund und Boden spinnt.
Wenigstens die guten Erinnerungen an diese beiden werde ich mir erhalten.

Star Trek endete mit "Enterprise" damals. Danach kamen nur noch Karikaturen.
Ausnahme: Lower Decks. Animation, Comedy, aber enthält mehr Star Trek als Picard und Discovery zusammen.
Genauso wie The Orville.


----------



## Ganjafield (28. Januar 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Star Trek Discovery finde ich deutlich besser.


Dieses permanente "es lebe die Sternenflotte,
die Sternenflotte ist so großartig und so toll. Unsere Leben für die Sternenflotte. Mein Herz geht auf wenn ich an die Sternenflotte denke, es lebe die Sternenflotte" ging mir bisher am meisten auf die Nerven. Das war stellenweise schon lächerlich und peinlich und wirkte manchmal so als sei die Sternenflotte eine Sekte und nicht die gewünschte Zukunft der Menschheit. War es Staffel 2 in der gefühlt 40% nur geheult wurde? Hat auch noch viel Verbesserungspotential


----------



## Nuallan (28. Januar 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> War es Staffel 2 in der gefühlt 40% nur geheult wurde?


Es waren eher 400%. Ich weiß, 400% sind mehr 100%, aber ich meine wir reden hier von Kurtzman-Dreck.. ähh.. "Trek", also spielen solche unlogischen Kleinigkeiten sowieso keine Rolle mehr.

Was Picard angeht.. Glückwunsch an Patrick Steward, John de Lancie & Co., dass sie sich nochmal einen dicken Scheck abholen durften. Ich hoffe das war es wert.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Drei Staffeln sind mit den aktuellen Produzenten, die Star Trek mit Unterschichtenfernsehen verwechseln, drei zu viel.


Gratulation. Noch herablassender und arroganter kann man sich gar nicht äußern.

"Next Generation" lief früher auch Nachmittags zu Zeiten als die meisten noch arbeiten waren.
War das dann auch Unterschichten Fernsehen?

Topic: Mir hat "Picard" bisher ganz gut gefallen und ich habe kein Problem damit das nach der 3. Staffel Ende ist.
Das Patrick Stewart auch mal in Rente gehen will ist verständlich.


----------



## Lord-Haelmchen (28. Januar 2022)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist alles, was nach Star Trek:Enterprise kam, nicht mehr Star Trek. Für mich "begann" alles mit Captain Kirk, Next Generation war bis auf ein paar Folgen absolut großartig und entsprach wohl am ehesten den Visionen Roddenberry´s.

DS9 ist in meinen Augen ein sehr starker Ableger mit ein paar fantastischen Folgen (z.B. die mit den "Tribble´s"). Voyager war damals irgendwie ..... faszinierend und innovativ, brachte die Philosophie und die notwendigen Anpassungen an den Handlungsort und -Rahmen gut rüber. Kes mit 7of9 zu ersetzen.... nun, Geschmacksache. 

Enterprise hat richtig Spaß gemacht, hab mich damals auf jede neue Folge gefreut, auch wenn die NX 01 aussieht wie eine gespiegelte Akira-Klasse. Seitdem bin ich in eine Vulkanierin "verknallt". Leider merkt man der 4. Staffel an, das die eigentliche Planung der Handlung noch mindestens eine weitere Staffel vorgesehen hat, da schnell noch viele Ungereimtheiten gegenüber der "Nachfolgeserie" Raumschiff Enterprise geklärt werden mussten.

Discovery mag für sich genommen eine gute Serie sein, ist für mich aber nicht Star Trek. Eher so etwas wie die (teils brillante) Serie "Andromeda" und ein paar "Mondbasis Alpha 1"-Einflüssen. Nach Staffel 1 nicht mehr geguckt, daher keine Wertung meinerseits.

"Picard"...... düster, melancholisch, Verschwendung großartiger Schauspieler-Talente und gruselig falsch gemachter Gastauftritte - für mich definitiv kein Star Trek, nur sehenswert wegen SIR Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Splatterpope (28. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gratulation. Noch herablassender und arroganter kann man sich gar nicht äußern.
> 
> "Next Generation" lief früher auch Nachmittags zu Zeiten als die meisten noch arbeiten waren.
> War das dann auch Unterschichten Fernsehen?
> ...


Seit wann bestimmt die Sendezeit über die Qualität einer Sendung? Die Bemerkung "Unterschichtenfernsehen" bezieht sich auf die inhaltliche "Qualität" dessen, was uns Kurtzman da kredenzt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Seit wann bestimmt die Sendezeit über die Qualität einer Sendung?


Daran wollte ich nur mal zeigen, wie absurd es ist, diesen Begriff, im Zusammenhang mit Filmqualität, zu nennen.


----------



## ReVan1199 (28. Januar 2022)

Einen "Inhalt" habe ich bei Discovery bis heute nicht gefunden. Gucken tue ich das nicht mehr, aber die dritte Staffel habe ich mir teils noch angetan und es hat immer weh getan...

Von Picard weiß ich auch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Die Geschichte ist einfach seltsam, unglaubwürdig und teils sehr unlogisch.


----------



## Celsi_GER (28. Januar 2022)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Einen "Inhalt" habe ich bei Discovery bis heute nicht gefunden. Gucken tue ich das nicht mehr, aber die dritte Staffel habe ich mir teils noch angetan und es hat immer weh getan...



Ich hab's... ich weiß nicht, vielleicht 4 Folgen lang geschaut, bis ich's nicht mehr ausgehalten haben.
Ich weiss noch die Szene, bei der ich abgeschaltet habe, die dunkelhäutige, die immer so aussieht, als würde sie gleich losheulen, war in einem quadratischen Energiegefängnis gefangen und versuchte den Computer zu bequatschen, sie freizulassen.


----------



## Splatterpope (28. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war auf "Unterschichten" Fernsehen bezogen.
> Wie ich schon schrieb: weil die meisten Menschen zu der Zeit noch arbeiten waren.
> Und hauptsächlich nur Schüler oder  Arbeitslose die Serie sehen konnten.


Du setzt also Arbeitslose mit Unterschicht gleich...  Das finde ich total unangebracht. Das ist arrogant und abwertend.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Du setzt also Arbeitslose mit Unterschicht gleich...  Das finde ich total unangebracht. Das ist arrogant und abwertend.


Ich wollte nur mal zeigen, wie absurd es ist, den Begriff "Unterschichtenfernsehen", im Zusammenhang mit Filmqualität zu nennen. Damit diffamiert man gleichzeitig bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen.


----------



## Celsi_GER (28. Januar 2022)

Ich schlage vor, den Disput beizulegen, indem man sich auf folgende harmlosere, aber das gleiche aussagende Formulierung einigt:
Wenn Star Trek : Picard es mal ins FreeTV schafft, wird es auf RTL2 laufen


----------



## Ganjafield (28. Januar 2022)

Lord-Haelmchen schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist alles, was nach Star Trek:Enterprise kam, nicht mehr Star Trek. Für mich "begann" alles mit Captain Kirk,


Prügelte sich eigentlich mit jeder entdeckten Spezies mit seinen Fäußten. 
Für mich begann es mit Next Generation aber das ist auch einfach ein Generationsunterschied.


Lord-Haelmchen schrieb:


> Discovery mag für sich genommen eine gute Serie sein, ist für mich aber nicht Star Trek.


 fühlt sich nicht danach an.


Lord-Haelmchen schrieb:


> "Picard"...... düster, melancholisch, Verschwendung großartiger Schauspieler-Talente und gruselig falsch gemachter Gastauftritte - für mich definitiv kein Star Trek, nur sehenswert wegen SIR Patrick Stewart.


Ich möchte nicht der Regisseur dieser Serie sein. Eigentlich kann man es nur verka..en, weil man es um jeden Preis spannend machen möchte auch für ein junges Publikum.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2022)

Der wahre Trekkie lässt sich von nichts abschrecken, ende.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Januar 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Dieses permanente "es lebe die Sternenflotte,
> die Sternenflotte ist so großartig und so toll. Unsere Leben für die Sternenflotte. Mein Herz geht auf wenn ich an die Sternenflotte denke, es lebe die Sternenflotte" ging mir bisher am meisten auf die Nerven. Das war stellenweise schon lächerlich und peinlich und wirkte manchmal so als sei die Sternenflotte eine Sekte und nicht die gewünschte Zukunft der Menschheit. War es Staffel 2 in der gefühlt 40% nur geheult wurde? Hat auch noch viel Verbesserungspotential


Tja Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mir gefällt die Serie.
Auch Lower Decks. 

Aber Picard fing schon so langweilig an und wurde, so weit ich mir das antat, nicht besser.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der wahre Trekkie lässt sich von nichts abschrecken, ende.


Außer von evtl.:


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Lower Decks


----------



## Ganjafield (28. Januar 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auch Lower Decks.


Finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Habe gerade die zweite Staffel geschaut. 
Viel Sarkasmus auf das eigene Franchise


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Januar 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Habe gerade die zweite Staffel geschaut.
> Viel Sarkasmus auf das eigene Franchise


Ja die Serie ist mehr Star Trek als Picard. Freue mich auf weitere Staffeln, die hoffentlich kommen.


----------

